# Concession wins Best Anthropomorphic Graphic Story?



## Ames (Jun 9, 2010)

What the fuck?

Seriously?

Edit: Linky


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Never heard of it?


----------



## Syradact (Jun 9, 2010)

Link please.

Concession totally sucks. Like totally.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Zhael (Jun 10, 2010)

I like Concession.
But Two Kinds is the best.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

I was surprised, too, but not as offended as you seem to be.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was surprised, too, but not as offended as you seem to be.


 
...when lackadaisy was nominated?

LACKADAISY?

Also, linky: http://www.ursamajorawards.org/UMA_2009.htm


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't get it.  But whatever.

At this point the comic is not really terribly entertaining for me any more.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Isn't it for the Ursa Major Awards, though?

Those are a fucking joke anyways

fuck


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeesh!
_Yeeesh!





_


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 10, 2010)

Mah daddy hates me because I like the dick. It must have hit close to home with the judges.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 10, 2010)

I am about two points away from giving up on this fucking fandom, because as a huge fan of web comics, this is pretty disgusting. And from the looks of it, _Furthia High_ nabbed second place with _Concession_ in the lead? AHEAD OF _LACKADAISY?_ Furries, what the shit is wrong with most of you?


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 10, 2010)

I raged a little.

How did Lackadaisy lose to that POS?
Seriously. Ignore the fact that she's not a furry and look at the STORY and ART.
Which both Concessions lack. :I


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jun 10, 2010)

I wasn't really interested in this award until I realized that Lackadaisy was nominated and didn't won.
Concession probably has more strips now and it is well known for its humor and PG-17 strips, but really, Lackadaisy shows much more details and stunning graphics. :/
I'm not mad, I'm just... confused.


----------



## Foxstar (Jun 10, 2010)

The mistake is caring at all what wins what when it comes to Ursa Major. Haven't folks learned this?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 10, 2010)

Awards are, typically, jokes.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Wait. Best graphic story?

Concession doesn't HAVE a story.

Could this possibly be because there was begging people to vote for both the winning "comics", while Lackadaisy just let people get on with it?


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

Why am I not surprised Ratchet and Clank won best video game?

I haven't read Concession, but I started reading Lackadaisy yesterday


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Could this possibly be because there was begging people to vote for both the winning "comics", while Lackadaisy just let people get on with it?


 
Oh, this is a viewer-voted thing? Well fuck, that explains it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 10, 2010)

It's the Ursa Major Awards, of course they were gonna pick something shitty. The Ursa Major awards are a fucking joke by furfags who don't know good entertainment when they see it. What makes it worse is that anthropomorphics really aren't that mainstream, so they have to go out of their way to find something that even fits their awards and most of the time it still doesn't fit.

Just look at "best anthropomorphic picture" right there, they gave the award fucking Avatar when it didn't even have any anthropomorphic animals in it! This site is the worst thing to happen to the internet.

So I'm with Foxstar, you're all just stupid for caring about this site in the first place.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Just look at "best anthropomorphic picture" right there, they gave the award fucking Avatar when it didn't even have any anthropomorphic animals in it! This site is the worst thing to happen to the internet.


 Blue humanoid cat people is close enough I guess


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

lol @ the other Ursa Major Awards winners.

Horrid.  And begging to be lampooned by a humor site.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh, this is a viewer-voted thing? Well fuck, that explains it.


 

Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

Err...Just looking at the list on that ursa major awards, I shook my head in shame anyways, I dont want myself associated with Avatar,* or the fucking PENGUINS OF MADAGASCAR!* Jesus christ...


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Wait. Best graphic story?
> 
> *Concession doesn't HAVE a story.*
> 
> Could this possibly be because there was begging people to vote for both the winning "comics", while Lackadaisy just let people get on with it?



You just be shushin yerself now there.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> You just be shushin yerself now there.


 
Whatever bullshit I thought of today + rape = story

duh


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 10, 2010)

well its not my favorite but i really like concession, but my only opinion is to maybe make a little less gay, like maybe one straight relationship


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

I think that any of the nominees using their site to go "Vote 4 me pritty pleeese and ill luv u 4eva" should get disqualified.

Seriously, I think that Lackadaisy and Twokinds were the ones that didn't try to influence the voting. And surprise surprise, they came out bottom.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I think that any of the nominees using their site to go "Vote 4 me pritty pleeese and ill luv u 4eva" should get disqualified.
> 
> Seriously, I think that Lackadaisy and Twokinds were the ones that didn't try to influence the voting. And surprise surprise, they came out bottom.


 

There just shouldn't be a popular vote. Perhaps a panel of qualified judges (a whole other issue) could be an idea. Really, these awards don't mean a thing, so it's just us blathering.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Just look at "best anthropomorphic picture" right there, they gave the award fucking Avatar when it didn't even have any anthropomorphic animals in it! This site is the worst thing to happen to the internet.


 
Didn't "Fantastic Mr. Fox" come out this year? Think that would have been a better choice.



Also, the only joy Concession has ever given me is when Matt finally left Joel

\faggot for still reading it

\\bigger faggot for even caring


----------



## Redregon (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Wait. Best graphic story?
> 
> Concession doesn't HAVE a story.
> 
> Could this possibly be because there was begging people to vote for both the winning "comics", while Lackadaisy just let people get on with it?



probably... and on that matter alone the Lackadaisy staff have won the "possessing measurable amounts of integrity" award.

fuck that shit, why not just make a better award kinda deal? like the FA-Award or something like that? i mean, FA is more centralized and better known to the fandom than the Ursa Major awards are anyway.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> FA is more centralized and better known to the fandom than the Ursa Major awards are anyway.


 
Fuck yeah.

They can't even draw a mascot with the correct legs. Bears are not digitigrade, dammit.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually, apparently they have the recommendations for the next awards going up already.



> *Recommended Anthropomorphic Comic Strip*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, where to start.

1. NOnononononoNO. Poorly drawn, poorly written, just poor all round.
2. Not read it.
3. Not read it.
4. The art is good, the story isn't. It has this habit of getting too busy, or too unintelligible so you're not entirely sure what is going on. If the award was art only, it would be a contender. Story lets it down.
5. Yes, he's tenacious, yes he can draw well when he wants to. But he doesn't get how to work a story right, and usually falls back on basic art. Should not be a contender.
6. Not read it.
7. The art is pretty solid even if it is basically sonic art, it can be funny at times, and the mix of settings seem to be a bit jarring, but it seems to work relatively well. Could potentially be a contender as it marks well on consistency and story.
8. Definitely a contender. Good art, good story if not a bit slow at times.
9. No. Shit story, shit art, none of it makes any fucking sense and the fact it's on this list shows that the award is a joke.
10. Another proper contender. Good art, good story with a few interesting twists on the format.
11. No. Boring. I started reading it, but the art put me off. It seemed to be all over the place. It may have improved since, so I shall defer judgement.
12. Not read it.
13. No. It's long running, yeah, but in that time the art has barely progressed. The storylines are pretty shoddy and the punchline of the strip is always one of a few repeated subject. If it was an award for being tenacious, it should win. However the strip needs a good dose of originality.
14. Not read it.
15. Read it, but found it to be a bit boring. If you're doing a strip based roughly on your life and experiences, then make sure you've had an interesting life. Everyday stuff does not a comic make.
16. Not read it.
17. Close, but no. There's been no big improvement from Better Days to Original Life. Still has the political overtones, just coming from kids this time. There's some worrying sexualisation of the youngest child at a few points and some pretty blatant insertion of friends. The art is minimalist and backgrounds are rare. Again, he's tenacious and pretty punctual on his update schedule, but not quite a contender.
18. Not read it.
19. Another tenacious one. He's been going forever, but he still hasn't learnt to draw. The colours used tend to range from the uncomfortable to the ocular-rapingly neon. Digitigrade animals don't stand straight all the time, they'd fall over like that. And the current story arc seems to be mostly "LOL RUSSIANS". No.
20. Insipid drivel. No chance.
21. Not read it.

FA really does need it's own awards. Ones that are panel-judged and not bigging up stuff that is terrible. Really, awarding the shite comics encourages people to be mediocre. If the current win from Concession and Furthia over Lackadaisy and twokinds shows anything, it's that to get noticed and to get awards in this fandom, you need to throw drawing skills and storylines out the window and go for the worst shite the human mind can comprehend.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Where is Better Days/Original Life Jay Naylor on that list?
They should both be #1
AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Where is Better Days/Original Life Jay Naylor on that list?
> They should both be #1
> AT THE SAME TIME


 
No thanks.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Where is Better Days/Original Life Jay Naylor on that list?
> They should both be #1
> AT THE SAME TIME


 
get out


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Isn't it for the Ursa Major Awards, though?
> 
> Those are a fucking joke anyways
> 
> fuck



They are now, anyway


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Internet Police Chief said:


> They are now, anyway


 
A while back some comic about anthropomorphic kitchen utensils won the award for best anthropomorphic story :T


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Jun 10, 2010)

Funny all of this.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Stuff Ursa Major. Come vote in our own awards! http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?74940-M.A.N.W.A.N.G-Awards-2010


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> get out


 
Tell me, how long did it take to rub the two digits of your IQ together to make a fire and light the cave you live in?


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Bear Nuts is decent, with awesome characters and good humor.

Also, there's ~0 smut in it. OMGUDDDD


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Where is Better Days/Original Life Jay Naylor on that list?
> They should both be #1
> AT THE SAME TIME


 
Ahaha no


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

Tales of the Questor for #1 <3


----------



## Browder (Jun 10, 2010)

I would have given it to Newshounds. Whatever. I didn't vote so I feel no shame.


----------



## Myoti (Jun 10, 2010)

> Where is Better Days/Original Life Jay Naylor on that list?
> They should both be #1
> AT THE SAME TIME


I know so many people and even close friends that nearly worship Jay Naylor.

I read his whole comic. The art and story aren't _terrible_ or anything (standing next to the rest of the internet, especially), but I honestly can't understand the absurd fascination with him.



> Tell me, how long did it take to rub the two digits of your IQ together to make a fire and light the cave you live in?


Ha. Haha. Oh, hahahaHAHAHAHAA! OH WOW!

HAHAHA! Whew~ I mean, wow. Just _wow_.

That was... that was, uh, pretty... *snort* ...pretty nice "burn," if you will, I suppose... whew, haha.

Hilarity.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Myoti said:


> I know so many people and even close friends that nearly worship Jay Naylor.
> 
> I read his whole comic. The art and story aren't _terrible_ or anything (standing next to the rest of the internet, especially), but I honestly can't understand the absurd fascination with him.


 
It's the penis.

He draws all his stuff in a fairly clean and economical way, scrimping on backgrounds and the like. Until he draws a penis. Then he does it in the most horrifying detail imaginable. Relatively clean comic? Only because he wants you to give him money, cos there's porn of that shit. Like horses fucking girls? Yeah, he's drawn that too.

He's based on porn, essentially.

Now, I don't dislike him or his work. It's readable. It's not groundbreaking stuff, and it's never going to change the world. It's adequate.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Tell me, how long did it take to rub the two digits of your IQ together to make a fire and light the cave you live in?


 
aaah, so you're one of _those_ types of fanboys. gotcha.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 11, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Where is Better Days/Original Life Jay Naylor on that list?
> They should both be #1
> AT THE SAME TIME


 
Once after you kill yourself.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 11, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Once after you kill yourself.





Redregon said:


> aaah, so you're one of _those_ types of fanboys. gotcha.





Aden said:


> Ahaha no









I'm sorry, I've just been _dying_ to use that.
In all seriousness though, it did have one of the better webcomic storylines I've read. The art's good too, but Candlejack has a thing about the penis. It's too detailed it's like "HOLY MOTHER OF SHIT 1080 HD COCKS"


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:
			
		

> well its not my favorite but i really like concession, but my only  opinion is to maybe make a little less gay, like maybe one straight  relationship



There are/were two. Okay so they have both ended but still, they were there. There was the armadillo boy and the lizard girl (Other than Matt and Joel I hardly ever remember the names, though I think the armadillo's Roland) and then there was the mouse boy and the dolphin girl.


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 11, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Where is Better Days/Original Life Jay Naylor on that list?
> They should both be #1
> AT THE SAME TIME


 
No. :I


----------



## Shukie (Jun 11, 2010)

i agree housepets is good.. but concession.... EHHHHHH its readable. Tho why was'nt fauxpas involved in this? Sure' they're ferals but.. still a good comic >_>


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> In all seriousness though, it did have one of the better webcomic storylines I've read.


 
It started off promising, but then it got bloated with injections of idiotic politics and messages and mary-sue.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> There are/were two. Okay so they have both ended but still, they were there. There was the armadillo boy and the lizard girl


I think he turned gay.





> and then there was the mouse boy and the dolphin girl.


She died and he's still a paedophile.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> It started off promising, but then it got bloated with injections of idiotic politics and messages and mary-sue.


 
Wait, Concessions has a storyline now?


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Wait, Concessions has a storyline now?


 
We were talking about Better Days.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> There are/were two. Okay so they have both ended but still, they were there. There was the armadillo boy and the lizard girl (Other than Matt and Joel I hardly ever remember the names, though I think the armadillo's Roland) and then there was the mouse boy and the dolphin girl.


 Roland is the armadillo like thing that I can't remember its name right now and he was with...Thonnen? And Artie is the mouse and was with Melusine or something. I don't know.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Roland is the armadillo like thing that I can't remember its name right now and he was with...Thonnen? And Artie is the mouse and was with Melusine or something. I don't know.


 
Roland is a pangolin.  He was with what's her face until she got raeped and decided to keep the baby god knows why.  Artie was with the dolphin chick until he knocked her up and then she got murdered along with their unborn child :awesome:

But now Artie and the dolphin are married and spiritually bonded and shit and I don't even know anymore


----------



## Oovie (Jun 11, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> You just be shushin yerself now there.


 I have no idea what the hell is going on with it's story. Do explain!


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> But now Artie and the dolphin are married and spiritually bonded and shit and I don't even know anymore



But you just said she got murdered? ARGHARGHarghabfjbdsvv'#;[]['fÍœÍ€Ì¶nÌ¶Ò‰Ò‰Ì¡Í€hÍ ÍÌ¶kÍ˜Í¢lÌ§Í Ì›Í€ÌµoÌ›Í€]ÌµÌ•ÍÌ•[Ò‰Íœ]Í Ì•Ì¨Ì¸Í[Ì¸Ì·*Ì¡ÍÍÌ¸xÍ›ÌšÍ®Í­ÍªÍ­Í‹Ì”ÍŒÍ«Í‘Ì½Ì¾Ì½Í¢Í¢ÍÌ´Ì˜Í”Í…Ì¤Ì°Ì®Í…Ì³Í™Ì²Ì²Ì˜Ì¤ÍˆÌ Ì¯zÍ‹Ì¿Í¦Ì‰Í¨Í«Ì‰Í†ÌšÌ„Í„Í¨Í£Ì“Í¦Ì’Ì•ÍœÍÌ¨Ì·ÍŽÌ»Ì©Í”Ì¼Ì±Í–Ì—ÍšÌ¦Ì£kÍ‹Í¤Ì€Ì‡Í‚ÌÌ“Ì†Ì½ÍŠÍŒÍ‚Ì‹Í‚ÌˆÌŒÌÌ…Ì§Í¢ÍœÌŸÍ…ÌºÌ¯Ì¥Ì²Ì˜Ì©ÌªÌ£Ì»Ì¯ÌÌ¬Ì©ÌŸÌ¼Ì¯Ì®kÍ£Ì‡ÌˆÌ…Í‘ÌŽÌ¾Ì›Ì¨Ì·ÌµÍ€Ì»Í‡ÌÍ–ÍŽlÌ€Ì‰Í„ÌÌÌ€Ò‰ÌµÍ¢Ì­ÌœÍ“Ì™ÍšÌ©ÌŸÍ‡Í…Ì¹Ì–Ì™Ì±Í‡9Í„Ì‰Í¥ÌÍÌÍ¨ÍŠÌ†Ì¿ÌÍ„ÍŸÌ¨Í¢Í“Ì¯ÍŽÍ“Ì²Ì³Í“ÍŽÌ˜Í–Ì¬Ì–Í“ÍŽ^ÍÌ§Íœ%Ì·Ì¨Â£Í˜Ì´Í¢Íœ9Ì›Ì·Ì´Ì·9Í¡ÌµÌ¸Ì›fÌ•Í¡Í€ÌµdÌ´ÌµgÍÒ‰sÍ¡Ì´a


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Roland is a pangolin.  He was with what's her face until she got raeped and decided to keep the baby god knows why.


 


Aden said:


> Whatever bullshit I thought of today + rape = story



yup


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I have no idea what the hell is going on with it's story. Do explain!


 
What story? :|


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 13, 2010)

you guys are pritty harsh, i mean it not the best in my opinion but its still realy good


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 14, 2010)

TwoKinds is better.
Not gay. =|


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 14, 2010)

Meadow said:


> TwoKinds is better.
> Not gay. =|


 
oh so very true, but i like concession's art style. (but two kinds is better in the end)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting choices for some categories.

Guess sometimes choices are limited than others.

How do they get there decision for Best story?

Did ppl actually vote on it. Or just certain ppl.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 14, 2010)

Public vote. Which shows that either Concession had all it's fans voting, or the public are massive retards.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 14, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Public vote. Which shows that either Concession had all it's fans voting, or the public are massive retards.


 
The former.

And it saddens me to see the M.A.N.W.A.N.G. awards getting short shrift.  Perhaps someone will eventually come up with a successful sane alternative to the Ursa Majors.  Such dumbfuckery shouldn't be allowed to reign unchallenged.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Concession was the webcomic that may or may not have turned me into a furry. >.> <.< According to you guys I only read the shitty ones: Concession, Furthia High (I can see why people don't like this one, but I find it readable.) Twokinds, Original Life, and BDK. Some other I haven't seen mentioned are Housepets! and House of LSD. What are the general opinions on those?


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

-snip- double post due to glitchy server.


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

I just had one look at the topic title, and I cried a little inside.

Shit comic.


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> oh so very true, but i like concession's art style. (but two kinds is better in the end)


 
Wait. What?
How can you like Concessions art style? It looks like shit. 
Wonky perspective views in EVERY panel.
Weird mouths/heads/..everything. Not to mention most of the characters hardly look like the animal they're based off. 

TwoKinds is for weeaboo fanboys who are too scared of vagina's and nipples :>


----------



## Smelge (Jun 17, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Housepets


Good. Very good. Decent art, consistent updating, engaging stories characters you give a shit about and a great sense of humour.


> House of LSD


 Art ok, writing not _too_ bad, annoying site (who the hell makes navigation links blue on a black background?), plot has so many tired clichÃ©s, and it all revolves around a porn studio. This is bad because it means people will return to it not for the story or art or anything, but because of the lure of porn. It may or may not happen, but it's advertising there.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess this just proves that the people who don't like Concession have poor taste in webcomics.

Discuss.


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I guess this just proves that the people who don't like Concession have poor taste in webcomics.
> 
> Discuss.


I like Lackadaisy. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I guess this just proves that the people who don't like Concession have poor taste in webcomics.


 
Instantly disproved by the fact we don't like Concession.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I guess this just proves that the people who don't like Concession have poor taste in webcomics.
> 
> Discuss.


 
hrrrsvvtn


----------



## Syradact (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I guess this just proves that the people who don't like Concession have poor taste in webcomics.
> 
> Discuss.


 _*This comic is bad and you should feel bad.

*_Bad to the bone.


----------



## Machine (Jun 18, 2010)

Syradact said:


> _*This comic is bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> *_Bad to the bone.


This.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Instantly disproved by the fact we don't like Concession.


 
[this]


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 19, 2010)

Concession got my vote, but then I started reading TwoKinds and its better, so they got a donation which is 1000X better. ^^


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

There are so many awesome webcomics that deserve to be read that aren't furry... this "wat ur fav furry comic" shit feels pretty contrived.  It's a story.  A story's a story.  Unless it REVOLVES around the fact that the cast is composed of anthro critters, it just seems dumb to me.  You could substitute humanoid characters or aliens in a lot of these comics and the end result would be largely indistinguishable from the original, barring a few odd jokes pertaining to anthros here and there.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I guess this just proves that the people who don't like Concession have poor taste in webcomics.
> 
> Discuss.


 :|

I read Lackadaisy, and it's really good


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There are so many awesome webcomics that deserve to be read that aren't furry... this "wat ur fav furry comic" shit feels pretty contrived.  It's a story.  A story's a story.  Unless it REVOLVES around the fact that the cast is composed of anthro critters, it just seems dumb to me.  You could substitute humanoid characters or aliens in a lot of these comics and the end result would be largely indistinguishable from the original, barring a few odd jokes pertaining to anthros here and there.


 
The only furry webcomic that does this (that I've read) is Furthia High, and it does do it... Poorly, very, very, poorly.


----------

